# Coochiemudlo island saturday, pb flathead



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

mission accomplished for the new kid,

so i headed off from victoria point in my borrowed scrambler, worked the SW banks for awhile before working my way around to the northern side of coochie and started to pepper the sand patches with my 2 inch fluro yellow plastic from komodo. 
5th cast in and a freight train hit my daiwa 4kg outfit, i actually thought it was a shovelly before i got a look at it , fishing fairly light it was a delicate operation to get it settled down enough to net. at this point i scared a few birds out of the mangroves with how loudly i was cheering. :lek: :lek: 
after a quick measure i realised i was easily a cm under the 75, (74cm or just under) i would usually release a fish of this size. but being my first fish from a yak and my biggest legal flathead to date i decided it was coming home. 
i worked the flats for a little while longer then decided to head back to the ramp before the rain came thru. 
p.s coming from a gamefishing background and having landed fish up to and around 600-1000lb i am amazed at how enjoyable yak fishing is and i am definatly hooked.

thanks for reading
also trying to get the contact details for the bloke i met at the ramp, with his yak on his ute, keen to organise a trip with ya mate but ur facebook request didnt come through. pm on this or the other forum.

:wink: :wink: :wink: :grin:

1 pb flathead and just below that magic number, so in the esky it went. 74cm , 3.2kg


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ripper of a flattie mate well done!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

REally good fish mate, well done. Haven't had a lot of success there myself but I know Pete (Slim on KFDU) loves the place and has made some very impressive captures there as well.

Great way to get into Yak fishing!!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

REally good fish mate, well done. Haven't had a lot of success there myself but I know Pete (Slim on KFDU) loves the place and has made some very impressive captures there as well.

Great way to get into Yak fishing!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good catch and post.

Well done

Ian


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeh boys. Was cheerin so hard. being a deck hand when we go heavy tackle fishing I dont usualy get on the rod much so this was a buzz I havent had since I was in my early teens. If anyones keen to do trips around the bay islands or scarborough let me know. As I dont have sounder and am keen to add a good squire or snap to my list of acheivments


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, you should be proud of that effort! A great way to start off your PB list.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Nice fish, nice spot!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Geeze that's a big lizard.


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeh it had bigger shoulders than me


----------

